# Venice



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Been a while since I was there, but I don't remember there being many options for eating other than the marina and dollar general.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome John. Louisiana or Florida? Big difference in options.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Zika said:


> Welcome John. Louisiana or Florida? Big difference in options.


Being from Louisiana, I immediately thought Louisiana. However, when he mentioned vacation, he has to be thinking of Florida right? 😆


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

For the girlfriend's sake, I hope its FL


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Assume Florida. Lots of ramps available. Higel Park will get you out by the Jetty in Venice. Quite a few ramps into Lemon Bay just south. And if you don't know the waters or have good charts (FMT) then you might want to stay in Lemon Bay and in the ocean out of Higel. Even Lemon Bay can be challenging if you don't know it outside of the markers. You are just north of Placida and Boca Grande. Also El Jobean and the Myaka. JoBean gets you into Charlotte Harbor and is pretty safe as long as you stay away from the shores etc.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

TidewateR said:


> For the girlfriend's sake, I hope its FL


Boy you are right. I was going to give him some options in Venice, LA but after all these comments, I realized if he brings his girlfriend for vacation to Venice, LA, she better like fishing or she won't be his girlfriend for long.


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

Take her to Black Velvet and get her a seafood baked potato.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

17hpxt89 said:


> Take her to Black Velvet and get her a seafood baked potato.


Ha ha. That is what I was going to say. it is about the only decent place to eat.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

I hope he is not going to fish Venice (La.) and then maybe head to New Orleans to eat & party. The two big weekends of Mardi Gras start this Friday and run until March 1st. I live and work in the NO area, it gets crazy!!


----------

